# Using an old Pflueger Medalist



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

I would seek out a fresh water lake and target bass, bream, or other species. If the reel has sentimental value, I wouldn't risk damage from a large fish or saltwater. If you could come up with a fiberglass rod, fish it and the reel, catch a few and retire the whole setup. It will make a great wall hanger.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

x2 on what @fishnpreacher said, not a salt water reel, but if you rinse it good it'll last a while but will be worse for wear. You're near tons of good Bass fishing in Jax, pretty sure you can still find beast Stripers in Lake George (bout 1.5 hrs from you), and if you're wanting to put several species on it, make the 6 hr drive up to N. GA and find a few nice trout. PM me if you need info on the trout.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

@texasag07 does

I like vintage gear myself and like to fish an old Pflueger Medalist 1495 (late-50’s/early-60’s vintage) on an old glass Fenwick 5wt of the same era but it’s reserved for pond hopping on bass & bream.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

LowHydrogen, do you trout fish N Ga waters regularly? I'm not in trout territory, but have been known to frequent the creeks and streams.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

fishnpreacher said:


> LowHydrogen, do you trout fish N Ga waters regularly? I'm not in trout territory, but have been known to frequent the creeks and streams.


Not regularly, but usually end up in N. GA at least once a year. Around Blue Ridge area.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I'd save it for freshwater use only. Once corrosion gets under the paint from any salt, it'll be like a cancer and will eat it up. Ask me how I know that.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Like Finn said I have used a medalist in saltwater for quite a few years mainly on my vintage bamboo and fiberglass fly rods.

My favorite is my Johnny cash medalist as I call it because it’s got pieces and parts from medalist’s throughout their production years to make what is in my mind the perfect medalist.

Let it be noted that I do take very good care of my gear and wash it after use, don’t dunk it in saltwater, and let it dry good. I use a drop of Shimano reel lube on the spindle once and awhile and It will spin like no other.

The main place you will want to look for corrosion on the screws for the pillars that hold each side of the reel together.

To use every once in the while you will be fine as long as you care for it afterwards and don’t use it everyday. These reels are not super valuable aside from sentimental value so I would just use it as you see fit. 

I think these old reels need to be fished and can handle being beat around and keep on ticking.

Here are a few pictures of my Johnny cash reel and what it has.
Medalist 1498
Pre 1950 frame with modification to remove part of the reel frame to install a leather palming patch( saw this in a 80’s saltwater fly rag)
Pre 1950’s original aluminum latch cover
Late model Chinese 1598 spool that covers the reel frame so you can palm the spool.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Couple more


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

There’s also a guy out there who machines replacement parts for those old Pflueger reels. I forget the website but if you go to the Fiberglass Flyrodders forum they’ll direct you where to go.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

https://onepfoot.com/

It gets expensive fast jumping down the p foot rabbit hole lol. He makes really nice replacement parts. Even the old timers call it pimping their medalist lol.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

There are also


texasag07 said:


> https://onepfoot.com/
> 
> It gets expensive fast jumping down the p foot rabbit hole lol. He makes really nice replacement parts. Even the old timers. All it pimping their medalist lol.


That’s the one.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I have a SA system one, 456. I can't tell you the last time i used it. It has sink tip on it. I call these type reels "click" reels. No drag just a clicker.


----------



## fshng2 (Apr 30, 2018)

Jared D what is the # printed on the reel?Some models have the # on the reel frame and others on the spool.

Attached is The Pflueger Medaliat History for anyone interested.
http://www.flyanglersonline.com/features/oldflies/part287.php


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I first got interested in fly fishing the salt way back in 1976 (and of course to get started, I built my first fly rod before I ever knew how to use it properly - but that's another story...). Back then there were almost no good quality fly reels (the only high end stuff was either Fin Nor or Seamaster - and yes you'll still pay for one of them -even if it's almost fifty years old now...). The most common small to medium sized fly reels being used by everybody I knew were either the Pflueger Medalist or the first generation Scientific Anglers reels (those were actually re-badged Hardy Marquis reels...). The Medalists had light drag capability - the Scientific Angler reels were simple clicker style reels with no built in drag at all (they did have two clickers though and if you engaged both of them you had a minimal drag). All of us that used those old reels quickly learned to palm them when you wanted a drag - and if you were able to find what you needed we generally used a reel that was one size bigger than the line size we were actually using (the bigger reels had a bigger diameter so the line retrieve was a bit better..). I had them all the way up to a 10wt...

Way back then there was a local teacher (Miami area) and very capable machinist named Herman Voss who for not much money would make, by machining out of bar stock aluminum or stainless, the small parts that would make any Medalist perform better (a proper counter-balance, a machined out solid spool, etc...). To this day you might actually still find an old Medalist that was heavily modified to make it more suitable for the salt - and bigger fish... In my early years I took many a small tarpon on a clicker reel (the SA's - I never owned a Medalist...) and you could get your knuckles dusted in short order with a big fish on... and you could hear that screaming double clicker reel 100 yards away - they were that loud... Great fun!

If it were me, I'd fish one of those old reels when it was appropriate - Yes, you need to keep all the frame screws properly tightened and yes, they were very vulnerable to salt corrosion (so you very carefully rinsed off each reel used in freshwater - after stripping off all the fly line down to the backing. No, a Medalist won't hold up long term - but for a very lightweight reel (important for guys that wade all day...) they held up surprisingly well.

I never thought that usable gear was worth putting up in a display somewhere - it needs to get used, and used hard....


----------



## Rayreds (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## Rayreds (Oct 24, 2016)

This was my first reel. Still take it out for a spin once and a while. Clean it after each use and it still looks and works perfectly! Use a quarter as counter balance. Stops high speed wobble!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I have several smaller rods (7 & 8wts) that are set up exactly that way with addition of a #19 butt cap since they never came with butt extensions.. That butt cap works really well.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

@lemaymiami - thanks for mentioning the Voss modified reels. I was struggling to remember the dude’s name. I briefly corresponded with a guy here in Houston when I first got into vintage gear and he educated me on the old Pflueger reels. Anyway, he was talking about tracking down and acquiring a couple Voss modified reels for use in the salt and how they were the go-to if you didn’t have the coin for the old Fin-Nor or Seamaster reels. 

I have a couple of the Hardy-made Scientific Angler reels; a System 5 and a System 10. I acquired them when I bought the corresponding SA rods made on old Fisher blanks. The System 5 rig is an excellent FW combo. The System 10 actually came on a System 11 rod. Both are great but they don’t quite balance so I use my Fin-Nor AR#3 on the System 11 and the System 10 reel on a Fenwick FF98. I’m on the hunt for the SA System 7 combo.


----------



## Jared D (Mar 17, 2018)

Thank you all for the wealth of information. I will check the reel out tonight. 
My goal is to use it some, but want to be able to hand it down to my boys when they are old enough. 
I will probably hit a few fresh water spots initially, but think it may come on a couple flood tide trips. 
Low Hydrogen, I am sending PM as we do go to Blueridge/ Elijay - so would love any info you can share on river trout.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Forgot to mention earlier... still a bunch of Medalists in service (all these years later) a long ways from the salt. I believe that lots of basically trout or panfish venues will have old medalists in their junk boxes - and an occasional one still in very good condition.... if you make a point of looking...


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Rayreds said:


> View attachment 37066


Like the counterweight


----------



## Jared D (Mar 17, 2018)

fshng2 said:


> Jared D what is the # printed on the reel?Some models have the # on the reel frame and others on the spool.
> 
> Attached is The Pflueger Medaliat History for anyone interested.
> http://www.flyanglersonline.com/features/oldflies/part287.php


Thanks for this information. It is very helpful.
I was able to go to the link you had and am pretty sure mine is a 1961 or 1962 model.
I have a No 1495 1/2 stamped on the frame. 
I am really impressed that it is in such good share with its age.
I also got a Penn 9 from my grandfather that is super old. I have used it a bit surf fishing. It is also in great shape, so it only gets light duty... but it has put several good fish on the beach for me.


----------



## Jared D (Mar 17, 2018)

Rayreds said:


> This was my first reel. Still take it out for a spin once and a while. Clean it after each use and it still looks and works perfectly! Use a quarter as counter balance. Stops high speed wobble!


How are you attaching the quarter? Epoxy?
Great to see so many are still getting it done with the vintage tackle. I am impressed.

I think yall have inspired me to get a vintage fly rod to pair up with it.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

I would order a counterbalance from the p foot link I posted or find a cheap newish rim control medalist as they will have a counter balance that you can rob and epoxy in. 

For the most part of fishing you would do with a smaller medalist you probably won’t miss the counterbalance.


----------



## Rayreds (Oct 24, 2016)

Jared D said:


> How are you attaching the quarter? Epoxy?
> Great to see so many are still getting it done with the vintage tackle. I am impressed.
> 
> I think yall have inspired me to get a vintage fly rod to pair up with it.


Yea epoxy. Take the line off and use tape to hold the epoxy till dry and the remove. Makes a great counter weight. I looked for a old quarter that goes with the vintage.


----------



## Flyman28 (Nov 19, 2015)

1/4 x 20 Stainless steel nut epoxied to the spool opposite the handle was a perfect match for counterbalancing on a 1498. I think it would be the same on a 1495.5. Caught my 2 biggest wading fish on a 1498. 30#+ striper on Long Island and a 30#+ barracuda near bridge #7 on the keys highway on my 30th Birthday many moons past. had a small leather patch pop riveted to the 1498 so I could palm that against the spool for more drag. Loved that thing!


----------

